# R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm wondering if they would fit with little to no modification. Since they are coming off of an AWD vehicle I'm not sure if the carriers are the same spacing for the bolts which attach the calipers to the car. If anyone can clarify that would be great!
Thanks


----------



## collins_tc (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (Pimpovic)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1545941
It's amazing what the search function can do - or if it's down, the FAQ at the top of the forum...


----------



## transient_analysis (Jan 28, 2003)

This will work on a MKIV.. even a Jetta.
You'll need 17" rims.. I've yet to fing 16" rims that fit.
Here's my setup that you'll probably hate








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1630022


----------



## das hund gti (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (Pimpovic)*

The brakes on the r32 are the same as the TT AWD 3.2 I almost did it but the rotors are bigger than you really need. The BMW e46 M3 uses 325x28 and they stop better than you will need, even on the track. Those brakes are if I remember correct 334x32, which are bigger than a BMW 740i tank
WAY OVERKILL.
I put on my car the 337 brakes in front and no problem on the track w/100 degree heat, stock pads.
BTW 337 infront are 312x25
So just need carriers and rotors.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (Pimpovic)*

With 272 torque, you definitely need a brake upgrade!
The most economical upgrade for street use is just beefy pads. Try Ferodo DS2500 on the front axle with your OEM 11.3" rotors combined with Hawk HPS on the rears. If that isn't good enough for you, then swap in the Audi TT 12.3" front rotors and carriers to improve the heat capacity. You'll be able to re-use your existing calipers.
In general that's all you're ever going to need unless you are an all-out racer with R-compound tires on a closed-course.
The reason the R32 has such big brakes in the front and those nice calipers is partly for show, but also so you can get away with using a less grippy and less dusty brake pad. If you're ok with a bit of brake dust, you can get 95% of the performance of those Big Brakes by just upgrading the pads!
And just think, you can brag to your friends about how capable your brakes are and how "sleeper" they look instead of having some flashy kit with red and blue to impress the Honda kids











_Modified by phatvw at 5:30 PM 8-29-2006_


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (phatvw)*

I already have slotted and x-drilled brembo's with pagid blue box all around. I'm in need of replacement since the fronts are warped. I'll keep the pads since they have alot of meat left but the rotors need to go at the very least. I was looking for an upgrade since I'm planning a BT so I was just checking my options. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## ECS Tuning-Tom (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (Pimpovic)*

They bolt right on, but they really throw your bias off from what came with stock. It's better if you go with complete R32 kit (front & rear) but it's still more forward bias than your stock brakes.
ECS stage 1 brake kit, stock calipers & lightweight 2-piece rotors. Also keeps your bias within tolerance








http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...1.8T#


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (ECS Tuning-Tom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ECS Tuning-Tom* »_They bolt right on, but they really throw your bias off from what came with stock. It's better if you go with complete R32 kit (front & rear) but it's still more forward bias than your stock brakes.
ECS stage 1 brake kit, stock calipers & lightweight 2-piece rotors. Also keeps your bias within tolerance
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...1.8T#

Good points about the bias, Tom. But remember you can tune your bias by selecting different brake pads for front vs rear axle. (There is no bias/proportioning valve on MkIV so you can't tune it that way) The ideal brake torque outputs for track driving are around 75% front 25% rear, or a 3:1 ratio, which is what the R32 comes with stock. This of course depends on your car's weight distribution which varies slightly from model to model. But 75/25 is a great starting point.
To test your brake bias, unplug the ABS fuse or relay and drive hard on a closed course. You should be able to tell which axle locks up first. Ideally you want the fronts to lock up just a split second before the rears at full deceleration. You'll find that most of the MkIV cars lock the rear brakes first and ABS saves the day!



_Modified by phatvw at 1:10 AM 8-30-2006_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (Pimpovic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pimpovic* »_I already have slotted and x-drilled brembo's with pagid blue box all around. I'm in need of replacement since the fronts are warped. I'll keep the pads since they have alot of meat left but the rotors need to go at the very least. I was looking for an upgrade since I'm planning a BT so I was just checking my options. Thanks for all the help guys.

Yeah keep those pads and get the TT rotors and carriers. Thats the best bang for buck in your case I think.
And just get plain rotors this time, no fancy-pants cross-drilled or slotted nonsense. Less hassle, better performance, and lowest cost.


----------



## Pimpovic (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (phatvw)*

I think I might hit up the local pick n pull to see what they have in stock. I might get lucky.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (Pimpovic)*

So which is the best setup for the money?
ECS 13.1 
R32
337/20th/TT
Anyone?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (SMOOTH)*

i would discount the 13.1" from ecs just on the rotor ring replacement cost alone. i would stick w/ OEM just so you can get parts forever and for cheaper.
For the $ i'd say the TT kit is the way to go. its really more of a system that can deal w/ more heat than actually a lot more braking power, but you get that too.
Honestly i would just save and get the R32 kit i think that is the ulimate setup, next to the 6 piston caliper from porsche that h2 sport has hooked up to the r32 rotor.


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (das hund gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *das hund gti* »_The brakes on the r32 are the same as the TT AWD 3.2 I almost did it but the rotors are bigger than you really need. The BMW e46 M3 uses 325x28 and they stop better than you will need, even on the track. Those brakes are if I remember correct 334x32, which are bigger than a BMW 740i tank
WAY OVERKILL. 

Somehow every m3 owner I've came across has agreed with me that the e46 m3 biggest flaw is lousy brakes form the factory. If your speaking of experience then you certainly aren't pushing the car anywhere it's limits because m3 brakes are far from great and inadequate for track usage. It's an amazing car otherwise thought...


----------



## hubbell (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: R32 brakes on a mk4 jetta (mk2alex)*

r32 brakes fit every vr6 car....even mk2 bodied ones.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but none of the brake tuners seem to know this...


----------

